# Updated Collection Pics



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are some new pictures of my KI-1 and KI-2 irregular hexagon poisons. I now have 15 different ones. Always looking for more []. First is a new group shot.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

Partial set of cobalt KI-2s. These are the ones without POISON embossed. 1/2, 1, 2, 3 and 6 oz. sizes.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

Some cobalt KI-1s (with POISON) in 2, 3 and 4 oz. sizes.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

Some green. Emerald 4 oz. and olive 6 oz. These are considerably scarcer than their cobalt counterparts.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

My favorites: Store-embossed poisons! Here are the 4-ounce cobalt Melvin and Badger and emerald green Hetherington. I also have the clear medicine bottles to go with both of these.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

And one more pic. These are 1-oz. name-embossed KI-1s: Emerald green Sun Drug Co. and cobalt Bowman's Drug Stores. Enjoy! Jim


----------



## Lynette (Jul 29, 2006)

AMAZING..........I have a few poison's but nothing like those


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 29, 2006)

_Wow Jim ! Thanks for sharing the awesome poisons pics !_
_You gotta love those Store embossed poisons !!!!_
_ Very Nice ~_


----------



## annie44 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!  You have a very impressive collection!


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the great replies. The store-embossed ones are sweet, just hard to find and a lot of $$! These came in sizes up to 32 oz. A friend of mine in the poison club has a full set of the cobalt KI-1s, 1/2 to 32 oz. You can check them out at www.poisonbottleclub.org. Whenever I get a few more of these built up, I'll be sure to post them here. Thanks again! ~Jim


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2006)

hey jim those store poisons are freakin amazing !!! man.... thanks for sharing mike


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I hope to get a few more of them in the near future. They are very hard to find, but I will find them []. ~Jim


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2006)

god speed my brother  mike


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Awsome Jim,just plain awsome......


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, Rick. I made a trade for five new ones recently, including the emerald green 4-oz. Have you picked up any new KIs lately? Good to hear from you! ~Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Aug 23, 2006)

Very, very, nice Jim. Reminds me, I need to get back to that Paines dump.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, JD. I still need a Paine bottle, so please keep me in mind if you get any doubles. Good luck, bud. I hope you score big! ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 24, 2006)

Being you seem like such a stand up kinda guy Jim,im offering you free storag for all your ki-1s and 2s. And................at no charge to you my friend.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2006)

[] Thanks, Rick. It's nice to have friends who share my love for poisons. I'm sure you would just pack them up in a box for safe keeping and never look at them, right?? Haha!

  If you ever need it, I would do the same thing for you with those beautiful lattices! By the way, I need a 4-ounce plain cobalt KI-2 for my set if you would happen to run across an extra one. They are a hard size to find, my set jumps from 3 oz to 6, missing that 4! Poisons are indeed cool. ~Jim


----------

